# Anyone told "No 2006 after March 2017"?



## lvflyer2 (Aug 20, 2016)

Peoria Illinois drivers are being told our 2005 and 2006 models for UberX are no longer going to be accepted after March 2017. They already nixed them in Bloomington IL about 30 miles away. Anyone else getting this BS? Last summer requirement was 2005 and newer so I bought a 2006 Cadillac STS black on black even though all we have here is UberX. I thought I would have at least a year to decide on what to do. So they decide to skip 2006 and newer this year and went to 2007 and newer. They claim it is the city making the rules, yet Lyft drivers can continue with 2005 cars so what gives?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You bought a black on black for uber x?

Its always smart to beat the requirements by at least 3 years. Even buying a car you could only drive for one seems like a mistake. We just moved to 2007 i would only get a 2009 or newer.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

lvflyer2 said:


> Peoria Illinois drivers are being told our 2005 and 2006 models for UberX are no longer going to be accepted after March 2017. They already nixed them in Bloomington IL about 30 miles away. Anyone else getting this BS? Last summer requirement was 2005 and newer so I bought a 2006 Cadillac STS black on black even though all we have here is UberX. I thought I would have at least a year to decide on what to do. So they decide to skip 2006 and newer this year and went to 2007 and newer. They claim it is the city making the rules, yet Lyft drivers can continue with 2005 cars so what gives?


Either...

A... Lyft hasn't notified you "YET"
B. Lyft has no intention of following the rules.
C. Uber is lying about the reason why.

Take your pick.


----------



## lvflyer2 (Aug 20, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You bought a black on black for uber x?
> 
> Its always smart to beat the requirements by at least 3 years. Even buying a car you could only drive for one seems like a mistake. We just moved to 2007 i would only get a 2009 or newer.


 Got a good deal, so I thought at time, but find out not so much. I hate car dealers. Always have to screw the public. Anyway since Uber Black isn't in the area thought I would treat my passengers to Uber Black upgrade. Believe me it has paid off in tips I think. About 500% increase.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

lvflyer2 said:


> Got a good deal, so I thought at time, but find out not so much. I hate car dealers. Always have to screw the public. Anyway since Uber Black isn't in the area thought I would treat my passengers to Uber Black upgrade. Believe me it has paid off in tips I think. About 500% increase.


Im glad the tips work out but you probably lose it in gas mileage

Now I am not a Prius man but I wouldnt do x in anything that gets under 30 mpg.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

lvflyer2 said:


> Peoria Illinois drivers are being told our 2005 and 2006 models for UberX are no longer going to be accepted after March 2017. They already nixed them in Bloomington IL about 30 miles away. Anyone else getting this BS? Last summer requirement was 2005 and newer so I bought a 2006 Cadillac STS black on black even though all we have here is UberX. I thought I would have at least a year to decide on what to do. So they decide to skip 2006 and newer this year and went to 2007 and newer. They claim it is the city making the rules, yet Lyft drivers can continue with 2005 cars so what gives?


Buy a car built some time after we elected a black president you cheapo


----------



## lvflyer2 (Aug 20, 2016)

Not really. 18 - 20 mpg. Fun to drive is the icing on cake, 320HP.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

lvflyer2 said:


> Not really. 18 - 20 mpg. Fun to drive is the icing on cake, 320HP.


Yikes, you are definitely losing money.


----------



## lvflyer2 (Aug 20, 2016)

My extra tips more than covers fuel cost. Wouldn't get the same amount of tips without it I believe.


----------



## lvflyer2 (Aug 20, 2016)

Here is Uber's responses to requirements: First after asking for clarity I get this:

I have another account question

Sorry to hear about the confusion with the vehicle year availability. Upon checking our resources here, for the city of *Bloomington-Normal - Peoria, IL, *we still accept *2005 *or newer vehicles that can cover our requirements for uberX. With that, we still haven't got any update of the minimum year of the vehicle we can accept but as of now, you can still use the vehicle you have. This goes along with your *2006 Cadillac STS. *Hope this helped you out. If you have any other concerns in the meantime, please don't hesitate to contact us. We're happy to help out.

Sent by Carla on Friday, January 6, 2017 at 2:36:57 AM

Then in attempt to clarify confusion I get this:

I have another account question

Sorry for the confusion caused here, Dirk. As what my colleague mentioned, I can confirm that based from our resources, we still accept 2005 vehicles for uberX partners in your city. Anyhow, we'll be sure to investigate this and we'll review your feedback internally. Your feedback is very valuable to us as we seek ways to make your experience great. We'd greatly appreciate hearing from you about how things are going. In the meantime, please let us know if we can help with anything else.

Sent by Laiden on Monday, January 16, 2017 at 2:58:37 AM

This morning I get this when I asked about future requirements:

Sorry about the confusion, Dirk.

We understand that you want to know if you will be able to use your vehicle 2006 Cadillac STS. Please disregard the first notification you received stating that effective March 1, 2007, your vehicle model year must be 2007 or newer. Please refer to this link for the most updated vehicle requirements in your city.

With this new information, your vehicle 2006 Cadillac STS, no longer meets the vehicle requirements in your city. The minimum requirements is model year 2007 or newer. No worries, you can still use your 2012 Ford Taurus in accepting trip requests.

We appreciate your patience while we resolve this issue. If you need further assistance, please let us know.

Sent by Sheryl on Monday, January 16, 2017 at 7:35:58 AM

So I ask about Champaign requirements and get this:

I have another account question

Thanks for reaching out, Dirk.

Below are the vehicle requirements in Champaign, IL.

uberX:
- Model Year: Must be 2001 or newer*
- Body Style: Any with 4 full, independently opening doors
- Seating: Must have seats AND seat belts for driver and 4 passengers
- No Cosmetic damage or missing piece pieces
- No commercial branding or taxi color paint jobs
- No large passenger vans or commercial/Heavy Duty trucks

uberXL:
- Model Year: Must be 2001 or newer*
- Body Style: Any with 4 full, independently opening doors
- Seating: Must have seats AND seat belts for driver and 6 passengers
- No Cosmetic damage or missing piece pieces
No commercial branding or taxi color paint jobs
No large passenger vans or commercial/Heavy Duty trucks

*Starting on March 1, 2017, your vehicle model year must be 2002 or newer

For more information, please head on to this website, http://champaign.ubermovement.com/products/.

Again, we appreciate your thoughtfulness and taking the time to write to us about this and we're very grateful for your partnership.

Please consider me as your support if you have further questions, and I'd be more than willing to assist you.

For further reference, you can always visit our help site.

Sent by Carlo on Monday, January 16, 2017 at 4:55:40 PM
Continue this conversation by replying to this email or going to help in your Uber app.


----------



## Fredly00 (Jan 24, 2017)

lvflyer2 said:


> Peoria Illinois drivers are being told our 2005 and 2006 models for UberX are no longer going to be accepted after March 2017. They already nixed them in Bloomington IL about 30 miles away. Anyone else getting this BS? Last summer requirement was 2005 and newer so I bought a 2006 Cadillac STS black on black even though all we have here is UberX. I thought I would have at least a year to decide on what to do. So they decide to skip 2006 and newer this year and went to 2007 and newer. They claim it is the city making the rules, yet Lyft drivers can continue with 2005 cars so what gives?


Funny how areas are different, 
I run a 04 deville, with Uber, but Lyft says its too old...
It's a really nice car with a posh ride, leather, even seats 5pax if I have too(I won't because dang thats tight up front)


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

It almost seems like a bunch of demented children are setting the rules and requirements. Aren't there any rational adults in the Uberverse?


----------



## lvflyer2 (Aug 20, 2016)

I did some more research and the ordinances did not change, just someone's interpretation of them. It says for livery no vehicle older than 10 years. That was interpreted last year as 2005 and newer, but this year 2007 or newer. What happened to 2006 and newer? What is the definition used for the ordinance? Older than 10 years since manufacture date, sale date, use date? Outside calculation would be 2006 and newer to take in all the variables.


----------



## Wolfmaan (Dec 28, 2015)

I am in Ontario and had a 2006 Ford F-350. I got the message that as of March I'm out of service.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yikes, you are definitely losing money.


Not necessarily.

I made a bundle doing Lyft-only for a while in a 335d when I had some issues with my Fuber account...Although running Lyft/Select of course upped the pay a bit.

PS peoria IL --- low rates, but with a base fare. Depends on surges or promos I guess??


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Adieu said:


> PS peoria IL --- low rates, but with a base fare. Depends on surges or promos I guess??


At 75 cents a mile, you can't profit getting 18 mpg


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> At 75 cents a mile, you can't profit getting 18 mpg


You can if you work it right plus gas is under $2 a gallon , minimize dead miles and work surge

I only get 21mpg but I'm also select/xl


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> You can if you work it right plus gas is under $2 a gallon , minimize dead miles and work surge
> 
> I only get 21mpg but I'm also select/xl


Which means you make a lot more than 75 cents a mile!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Which means you make a lot more than 75 cents a mile!


True but most do as most people get surge rides and getting paid time

Also the difference between 20mpg and 30 mpg at $2 a gallon is less then $20 a week if you drive 1000 mile so it's not a huge difference


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> True but most do as most people get surge rides and getting paid time
> 
> Also the difference between 20mpg and 30 mpg at $2 a gallon is less then $20 a week if you drive 1000 mile so it's not a huge difference


I'm jealous of your gas prices.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I'm jealous of your gas prices.


 Yeah they're low here once a month I fill up for under a buck a gallon with grocery store rewards


----------

